# Greetings To All From ToughOmbre...



## ToughOmbre (Mar 18, 2007)

Gotta love this site! I'm a World War II collector, historian, buff, nut, enthusiast, but most of all a "Warbird" fanatic. My user name is a tribute to my father, a rifleman in the 90th Infantry Division (nicknamed by Patton the "Tough 'Ombres") who came ashore at Utah Beach on June 6, 1944 and later fought in the Battle of the Bulge. My favorite aircraft is the B-17, which in my opinion is the most beautiful airframe, civilian or military, to ever fly thru the clouds. Keep 'em flying!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, welcome to our site.

You have any pics of your dad when he was in the service?

Many here would appreciate you showing us any pictures.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 18, 2007)

Wish I had more...He's the guy on the right. Five battle stars, CIB, Bronze Star, Purple Heart, Invasion Arrowhead....Yeah, he's my hero.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum from down under!


----------



## mkloby (Mar 23, 2007)

Mr Ombre - where in Jersey are you living? I grew up in Old Bridge/Matawan. Excellent picture too. Welcome!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 23, 2007)

mkloby, not far from where you grew up - Brielle.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 23, 2007)

U damned dirty New Jersians...


----------



## timshatz (Mar 23, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> U damned dirty New Jersians...



They're everywhere.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 23, 2007)

timshatz said:


> They're everywhere.





lesofprimus said:


> U damned dirty New Jersians...



America first...New Jersey second.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 23, 2007)

That's "America first...New Jersey second, use guys".


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome to the site, greetings from cold London


----------



## mkloby (Mar 23, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> That's "America first...New Jersey second, use guys".



 Seriously - lived in NJ 22 years and never heard anybody say "yous guys" or "new joisey" once. That stereotypical accent is more of a staten island thing, not NJ.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 23, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Seriously - lived in NJ 22 years and never heard anybody say "yous guys" or "new joisey" once. That stereotypical accent is more of a staten island thing, not NJ.



Absolutely correct. Staten Island accent all the way.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 23, 2007)

And our beloved FBJ resides from there, and used to be one of my ol' stompin grounds..


----------



## Njaco (Apr 14, 2007)

Youse is up north. Down here in below Trenton we got da Philly thing goin on. And we never go to the beach, its the "shore".


----------



## mkloby (Apr 14, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Youse is up north. Down here in below Trenton we got da Philly thing goin on. And we never go to the beach, its the "shore".



I almost met my end in trenton one night years ago. My wife lived there and went to school at TCNJ. Trenton is a sh*thole, and the rightful capital of that damn state


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2007)

As a lifelong resident I have to agree. But the southern part of the state is a little calmer. Years ago they tried to seperate from the northern half as a seperate state.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2007)

They should have, cause North Jersey is a cesspool...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2007)

ToughOmbre said:


> Absolutely correct. Staten Island accent all the way.



YEP!!!!



lesofprimus said:


> And our beloved FBJ resides from there, and used to be one of my ol' stompin grounds..




South Beach - my first 17 years!!!




lesofprimus said:


> They should have, cause North Jersey is a cesspool...




I don't know - My sister is up by Ringwood - pretty nice, used to be called "The Sticks."


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2007)

Yellow = Sh!thole....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2007)

hehehehe........


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 15, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Yellow = Sh!thole....



Yellow your favorite color?

Doesn't look like a Sh!thole to me...


----------



## mkloby (Apr 15, 2007)

ombre - don't mislead everyone. You're picture doesn't show the garbage, needles, broken glass, horrid smell, retarded 18 year old abercrombie fitch [email protected] who are so hardcore, and cops harrassing you non-stop and other great fun that is the NJ shore!

Here are some pics of the beach by our house in pensacola:


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 15, 2007)

mkloby said:


> ombre - don't mislead everyone. You're picture doesn't show the garbage, needles, broken glass, horrid smell, retarded 18 year old abercrombie fitch [email protected] who are so hardcore, and cops harrassing you non-stop and other great fun that is the NJ shore!
> 
> Here are some pics of the beach by our house in pensacola:
> 
> ...



What are you knocking NJ for...nothing intelligent to say?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2007)

He's from Jersey lol.... Im from Long Island, and North Jersey was, well, u know....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2007)

Come down south jersey way and you will see the difference. Try "Exit 2". I live in NJ and still knock it. Our politicians teach others how to do it. Famous firsts for NJ:
First in the nation for highest property taxes.
First in the nation for highest car insurance.
Camden poorest city in the US.

I ENVY Mkloby!!!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 15, 2007)

Njaco said:


> I live in NJ and still knock it. I ENVY Mkloby!!!!!



Then move!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2007)

Lacking in the sense of humor department are we???


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 15, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Lacking in the sense of humor department are we???



No. Tell a NJ joke and I promise to laugh.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2007)

Whats the first question you ask a lady?

Are you a virgin or are you from Jersey.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 15, 2007)

Ombre - I was just messin with ya. spent 22 years in NJ. I actually love the state, but it's the politics there that I abhor...

Lighten up buddy


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2007)

I would move if I could. And just to clarify. I love Jersey. Nowhere else you can go to both a major city and the shore within an hour of each other and get farmland, forest, pine barrens, etc.

Its the PEOPLE. Arrogant, condesending, greedy, irresponsible people. This is where they invented NIMBYs and gangster politics. We set the standard.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2007)

Two guys are in New Jersey driving around in the middle of the night and are terribly lost. "Have you figured out were we are?" the driver asks his friend "No, but the smell of this place is getting worse." About that time their headlights shine onto a sign - "Welcome to Staten Island."


----------



## mkloby (Apr 15, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Two guys are in New Jersey driving around in the middle of the night and are terribly lost. "Have you figured out were we are?" the driver asks his friend "No, but the smell of this place is getting worse." About that time their headlights shine onto a sign - "Welcome to Staten Island."



 Last time I was home I cut through staten island to get to bayonne because of traffic. Man that stench, it's ridiculous when you get close to the dumps!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2007)

I want to apologize if I got out of line earlier but this state sometimes gets me frustrated and laughing at the same time.

The head of my union is the girlfriend of the Gov. and he's laying in a hospital because he broke the law and didn't wear a seatbelt! I hope he gets well but sheesh!


----------



## mkloby (Apr 15, 2007)

I personally hope he gets well, and then gets a ticket. I'm tired of politicians getting passes on all this crap that the regular folk get hit for. It's a load of bull. The NJ political machine is an extremely corrupt one. It's always just one scandal after another. I never heard the end of it for over a month w/ mcgreevy and his antics. MY buddies put me through the ringer for that one. Anonymous sex at truck stops!!! WTF!? I heard they're still trying to fund several billion dollars for road repair up there. Are the highways up there are still falling apart. The graft that goes on is just amazing, all the way down to the local gov't.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm in local gov and you are correct, it still continues. In the past year we have had three politicians get caught with no-show jobs just to pad their pension.

Man, what a wild thread!


----------

